# DM code E11.8



## kumeena (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi,

As a coder when do you use E11.8 (DM unspecified complications).

What is the major difference between E11.8 (DM unspecified complications) and E11.9 (DM without complications).

My doctors use E11.8 for Diabetes and I do not know how to explain to them.

As per my understanding E11.9 is NO complications and E11.8 there is a complication which is not specified.

Thank you.


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 1, 2016)

There need to be information in the medical record linking the condition to the Diabetes to code as a diabetic complication. Did the physician actually write out Diabetes with unknown complication. You cant just go off the code the physician gives. Maybe you should run through all the code options with the physician so he can be more specific in the future? I cant figure out how a doctor could evaluate or treat a person with a diabetic complication unless they knew what the complication was.


----------



## kumeena (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you


----------

